# Consumer alert



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Everlasting treat balls are an expensive waste of money. Just got one for $30, there is not a single thing in the treat that vaguely resembles anything edible except chicken flavouring.

As for challenge my idiot popped out the treat in a second swallowed it then destroyed the ball.

$30 and 30 seconds later its in the trash.

Save yr money, everlasting treat balls are garbage, titanium dioxide, WTF???


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

titanium dioxide... :smile:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titanium_dioxide


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I would never feed the treats as most treats are rubbish and have sugar and rubbish in them.But my ball(large green) has given me years of service as per manufacturers instructions these balls and others like them are not meant to be used as a chew toy and left unattended with the dog.

I would love to find some decent treats without sugar so much here has sugar in it. freaking einsteins!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Many of the treats here are from China,,, no telling what's in them! I broke down and gave my dog a 'treat' a week ago (from China), had himself a nasty dose of enteritis for around a week!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude... in Ozzy land don't they have ingredients on the packaging? [-X :razz:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

My bad, this product is endorsed and sold by some so called dedicated/ committed RAW feeders, so stupid me took it on good faith.

If my dog gets sick I will fly to the parent company, not the source of treats, and beat the shit out of someone. Better yet I will stay right here employ some fancy yankee lawyer sue the company into oblivion then buy the exec's house live in it and take over as head of his own family, eventually I would employ him to clean my, (formerly his) pool.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> If my dog gets sick I will fly to the parent company, not the source of treats, and beat the shit out of someone. Better yet I will stay right here employ some fancy yankee lawyer sue the company into oblivion then buy the exec's house live in it and take over as head of his owner family, eventually I would employ him to clean my, (formerly his) pool.


What time is it your way? You high?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

No just F'ing F'ed off for allowing my dog to put that sh!t in its mouth.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

either the teeth or the toy, something has to give...

learned that here..


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

I just give my dogs carrots, made in the USA


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Cooked or raw?


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

One of our dispatchers makes my dogs treats with organic peanut butter and a few other simple ingredients. (Dont remember what). And I know theyre made with love. Lol..I would never trust a dog treat from any company, or any processed food for that matter. Hope there are no repercussions.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

brad robert said:


> I would never feed the treats as most treats are rubbish and have sugar and rubbish in them.But my ball(large green) has given me years of service as per manufacturers instructions these balls and others like them are not meant to be used as a chew toy and left unattended with the dog.
> 
> I would love to find some decent treats without sugar so much here has sugar in it. freaking einsteins!!


Once I ordered a couple of those foam balls that my dogs like and instead got a couple of the much more expensive green treat balls by accident. I just pop some of their kibble ration in them and they love it. So far my cattle dogs havent managed to destroy the ball although I dont leave them with it. I dont like the look of the treats and I am sure my dogs would quickly destroy them, I never believed in the never ending spin with my lot.

As to treats I just make my own. Thinly sliced liver dried at low heat in the oven and tuna fudge, or locally made dog roll. My dogs are not particularly fussy. One of my cattle dogs was more than happy to work for apple and they like raw carrots.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

i never buy processed treats anymore
..... 4 tray excalibur dehydrator was the best thing i ever got ... slice up hundreds of chicken or beef pieces, fill the trays, turn it on and forget it......dried raw treats they all love, no preservatives, don't get ripe in the sun and keep for days .... been playing around makin my own beef jerky too


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

rick smith said:


> i never buy processed treats anymore
> ..... 4 tray excalibur dehydrator was the best thing i ever got ... slice up hundreds of chicken or beef pieces, fill the trays, turn it on and forget it......dried raw treats they all love, no preservatives, don't get ripe in the sun and keep for days .... been playing around makin my own beef jerky too


 So Rick does it come out moist still? How would you describe the end results?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

rick smith said:


> i never buy processed treats anymore
> ..... 4 tray excalibur dehydrator was the best thing i ever got ... slice up hundreds of chicken or beef pieces, fill the trays, turn it on and forget it......dried raw treats they all love, no preservatives, don't get ripe in the sun and keep for days .... been playing around makin my own beef jerky too


 Can you smoke beef / fish in that contraption, got a link to manufacturer.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

all it does is remove the moisture of whatever you lay on the trays
dryer only ... not a smoker 
guess u could dry fruits, flowers, meat whatever 
the hardness (dryness just depends on how long you dry) is controllable;
if you want a more leather like fruit slices just remove sooner, or if you want "chips"....dry longer
-- we are talking hours btw ..... i do treats early evening and dry thru the night

there is a temp control too, so as it dries i guess there is some cooking going on
- example : if you slice raw chicken tenderloin (pink), it will turn golden yellow after a few hours and then more of an amber color if you dry longer

of course stuff shrinks so i'm still playing with it to get the right treat size, but i like em crispy and small so the dog doesn't waste much time eating and just scarfs em up


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

There is no consumer alert!.... Some people just buy dumb shit! What did you expect....treat ball!


----------



## Jami Craig (Jul 5, 2010)

You know, Starmark backs their stuff up, contact them and they'll probably give you a refund or something...I didn't even have to send them the toy my cattle dog got a part off of, they just refunded the price and send me a bonus toy. I now have the Fireplug, Bento Ball, and Treat Pickle....


I like their products, I don't really use the physical treats at this point but I do stuff them with kibble, canned food (then freeze them). I've got a fireplug that's a bit beaten down. They're easy to solve but even solved they slow them down at meal time and give the puppy something to throw around his crate that doesn't make a lot of noise...


you paid $30 though? They're about $10-15 on amazon...


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

take a knuckle bone that they have had some time with then fill holes with peanut butter - the carrots are raw that i give also


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm getting there with the on-line purchasing, a bit slower than most.

The RAW crowd tend to advise against raw veg, from what I read.

Disappointing thing with the everlasting is they seem to have put genuine effort into the polymer formula for the ball and then switched the brain off for the edible bit, sure dog liked it but people like macca's as well.

Dog is fine BTW, I tend to over react when its about my dawgs.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Update, a tame bio-chemist is working out a dec-tox formula custom for my dogs, doing it for free. He works a lot in the racing industry. Smart dude and better than a nutritionist or vet.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Peter --- sounds interesting .. what's "dec-tox formula" ???


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Spelling, thats de-tox, auto spell?


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ummm... Why does your dog need to de-tox? From the chew?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Day 0-3 is de-tox/cleansing, my dogs eat better than most humans, no sh!t, definately myself included.


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

:-s Hey, do your thing! 

i have never heard of a single person that detoxes/clenses their dog. And I live in California! :razz:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Not common but not unusual in greyhound and thoroughbred circles.

Thats where I derived my dogs diet supplement schedule from. They dogs lots of running.


----------

